# 2016+ Engine and Trans Limits.



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Technical Information | MITSUBISHI HEAVY INDUSTRIES ENGINE＆TURBOCHARGER Hopefully this helps a little with wanting to add me power. && transmission 6T35 to handle up to 250 Nm engine torque


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

ShirkCole said:


> I have a 2018 Cruze LT with the 1.4L Turbo and thus far I have a K&N Cold Air Intake, custom catback exhaust (resonator and muffler delete), and a tune from TrifectaPerformance and I guesstimate that the car is making somewhere in the neighborhood of 245 wheel horsepower. Roughly 280-285 to the crank. I want to put more power through this car, but am nervous as to the limitations of the LUV engine, the transmission (Automatic), axles, etc. This is my daily driver and is plenty fast now (use to drive a '96 F150 with an Inline 6 that barely made 130HP out of the worn out engine in a 6,000lbs truck), but I am an irresponsible teenager/almost 20 year old and want to make as much reliable and safe horsepower as I can.
> 
> Some future mods I am looking into are an E85/Flex Fuel kit from ZZP, ported intake manifold, and a Billet wastegate actuator from ZZP.
> 
> Any advice and information would be extremely appreciated. Thank you.


Well first of all, just make sure you buy the right parts. You said you have a 2018, which uses the LE2 engine, not the LUV. Also, I don’t think zzp makes mods for the LE2 so just double check to make sure they’re for what you have. I know how you feel, I’m 21 and want more power but we just have to accept that there is no aftermarket support to push us past 300 hp. That really might be the max, but I’m not sure.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

What nightfall said ^

And no chance you're making 250 to the wheels OP. Not to rain on your parade or anything but you're probably in the 200hp range. A little over perhaps. Not sure what your wheel hp would be. You'd have to get before and after dyno's to know without just taking a complete wild guess. It's got 153 at the crank from the factory though and you probably have about 50hp with bolt ons & your tune. 

I'd be most nervous about the transmission personally but I've had issues with mine so I'm a little biased about that. I think this engine can take a lot internally with a forged crank and pistons. I think the turbo is going to be your bottleneck most likely if you find some way to push it more. That thing is tiny.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

This might be a way to help the tiny turbo. Be warned though, I don’t believe anyone here has used this so you might be the first one.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Also, I’m trying to figure it out, but I think the Malibu 1.5t uses a slightly “bigger” turbo. The Cruze uses TD02, and I think the Malibu might use the TD025 but I literally can not find any information on what the Malibu uses. I’m searching through the depths of the internet lol


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

TheNightFallsGray98 said:


> Also, I’m trying to figure it out, but I think the Malibu 1.5t uses a slightly “bigger” turbo. The Cruze uses TD02, and I think the Malibu might use the TD025 but I literally can not find any information on what the Malibu uses. I’m searching through the depths of the internet lol


You could try checking on the Malibu forum.









Chevrolet Malibu Forums


Chevy Malibu Forum is the best place for owners of the sedan to connect with the community and discuss MPG, mods, and more. Join now!




www.chevymalibuforum.com


----------

